# "...Your Aging Cat--Old Cat "Bible!"



## Amyshojai

Furry Salutations--in my second Kindle-ization project, I've updated/revised and made available the award-winning "Complete Care for Your Aging Cat" (what's old? well...age 9 and above  although pet food companies say age 7).

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Your-Aging-ebook/dp/B003U4WVOG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1277825207&sr=1-1

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. The new book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accomodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I'm especially jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of click-able "hot links" to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!

So do you have an aging cat? Oh, and I hope someoncan help me with the picture icon...I've no clue how to get that to work. *sigh* for my signature line.

Purrs,
amy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

I definitely want this one, Amy

My male cat, Slicky, is still sort of middle aged, but it wouldn't hurt to get more info now.

My last kitty, Kitty, lived to 20 years old, and I miss her still. I tried to comfort her as best I could as she began having problems.

Glad you published this book for owners like me.

Nancy


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Nancy,

Let me know what you think, and review the book if you feel so moved. *s* It sounds like you did an awful lot right for your twenty-year-old Kitty. But they really do leave a hole in our hearts when they're gone. Did Slicky mourn his friend? My cat Seren isn't a fan of the dog at all but he (the dog) keeps her entertained and young and heart.

Thanks for your post, you made my day! Scritches to Slicky.

purrs,
amy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Amy--

Congratulations on your book, now on Kindle!

As you know, we invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

Amy, 

Slicky didn't know Kitty. 

Kitty was gone for some time before Slicky was born. (I didn't want any pets for a while after she left.)  

Kitty was a very confident girl, and an outside cat, whereas Slicky is a big 'fraidy cat, and won't go outside ... ever.

I'm sure I will enjoy your book and learn good things from it.

Nancy


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Amy (one of my favoruite names  ) what a great idea for a book! I wish we'd had it when looking after our old fellows. Sura lived to be 16.5, and Kimi to 18. I was struck by how graciously Kimi coped with old age (Sura never really did seem old; he was ill for about a week right at the end, and that was it).

_Sigh_. I still miss them.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Shayne,

Sorry, I just saw this. Sura and Kimi probably reflect the majority of our well-cared-for (and loved) mature kitties. 16 and 18 are great ages! I think the longevity record for a cat is 36, and it's not unusual for late teens or early 20-year-old cats.

And yes, when they finally leave us after a decade or more, they leave big holes in our hearts. The love we share with them while they are part of our lives makes up for it--what a gift! I hope you're loving some current furry wonders. *s* The good care they get in their youth helps ensure a longer, healthier life including "mature" years. *s*

best,
amy


----------



## LuvMyKindle

Hi Amy,

I sampled both books. The Kitten Care sample only included the table of contents, but I must say it seemed to cover more than most books I have seen or own for this subject. While I own several huge "Everything-Medical-you-need-to-know-about-cats-by-various-Veterinarians" type books in DTB form, I have never come across a book totally devoted to Aging Cat Care, and again, the TOC in the sample shows you have covered just about every topic there could be. I wish I had come across this book in the past and am glad you posted about the revised edition here on KB.

Currently, I have 3 felines in my household, and I plan on purchasing the Aging book was wondering if you could tell me if the kindle version includes an *active* table of contents and/or index, and/or if the chapters were formatted to advance by a push of the toggle/controller button.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks for your kind words. I've not done the "sample" thing so wasn't aware it only showed the TOC. Yes, it's an "active" TOC, where you click the designated link to jump to that bookmarked place in the text. I truly don't know about the chapter/toggle/advance button. I've been testing on my Kindle for PC, and just paging down. 

Maybe somebody could tell me how to do the chapter/toggle advance and I can update later. I'll be kindle-izing the "aging dog" book next and streamlining the process with each book.

Let me know what you think! Thanks in advance--and I hope you and your three kitties enjoy and benefit from the book.

purrs,
amy


----------



## Vyrl

This looks fantastic! It would have really helped me about a year ago when our cat was sick with cancer. But we have two at age 9 at the moment. So I definitely think I'll be picking this up


----------



## LuvMyKindle

Thanks for the fast reply, Amy! I am so glad the book has an active TOC. That was really my main concern and I will be 1-clicking the book as soon as I replenish my kindle gift card - probably within the next day or two as my current balance is only a few dollars.  

I have a 9+1/2 year old long-hair Chihuahua who is very sweet and LOVES all people including young children. I had 2 older cats who passed on a few years apart, the last in 2008 from kidney failure. She had been diagnosed in January and then we had 8 months. I took her to the vet's office several times a month for treatment and blood tests showed she wasn't getting worse, but then that last month and half, I was giving her the fluids at home almost daily and it was rough letting her go, but had to be....I still miss her. In the fall of 2008 I adopted Merlin. He pretended to be an affectionate, calm 5 month old kitty when we met at the adoption center, but in reality he was wild, stubborn, too curious, and a little too destructive. He grew to be huge very quickly (he's mostly maine ****), he NEVER slept, and he would use me as a spring board when I attempted to go to sleep. In March 2009, I adopted Sabrina, a (then) 3 year old very calm kitty who is 95% angel and I believe helped Merlin to calm down so that he became better behaved and very lovable. They got along great and I was happy to be a 3-critter household again. Then, in March of this year, while shopping in Petsmart, I went past the cat adoptions (as I always do) just to peak at the new arrivals, and the next thing I know, I am telling the woman I will be back the next morning to take home the little grey kitty who she said is 10 months old, but only looked 7 or 8 months old, tops. This wasn't planned, but now Misty is part of the family. I never had 4 pets at once. Misty must be bipolar because she has Merlin's old crazy, wild behavior part of the day, but is calm the other part of the time and she loves to stay in my lap and purr loudly. She lets me fall asleep, but not remain sleeping for more than 3 or 4 hours at once on any given night. Misty loved my chi right away, but took a few days to warm up to the felines. Ever since, all 4 critters get along very well and I feel very lucky and grateful that they do. And I swear I am not adopting any more pets........really! My friends think I'm crazy; none of them have more than 2 pets of any kind. I do, however, have an aunt, who when she moved in with her boyfriend a few years ago (he wasn't crazy about cats), had 3 cats and a dog; now they happily have 6 cats and 2 dogs.  

Even though none of my felines are not seniors yet, I know we will all benefit from your book. Do you plan to release this updated edition in print? I'd like to get a copy for my aunt and one for a friend of mine. Neither of them are likely to buy a kindle any time soon nor later...

Thank you, again, and purrs back-atcha


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Vyrl,

Cancer is a tough one, but at least the kitties (and dogs) don't KNOW that it's scary and simply live each day to the fullest--long as they feel good, they're happy. Hope you and the 9-year-old kitties enjoy the book and it helps to keep them healthy and vital.

LuvMyKindle...Wow, what a house full of furry love! LOL! I know folks who say having cats is like potato chips, can't stop at one. *s* I'm glad you were able to give your older cats that extra time at home with the fluid therapy care.

Yes, the book will come out later as a POD, but I'm waiting to hear back from the publisher when that will be. I'll let folks know. Thanks for all the interest!

best,
amy


----------



## Jubercat

[This is my first post here-so I hope I don't screw it up!]  I just purchased your kitten book for Kindle, and will probably be picking up newer one as well. I also had a cat who lived to 20, another who lived to 16, and for two years I cared for a very damaged rescued cat whose age we had to estimate (because apparently his teeth had been knocked out in a car accident), but we thought he was at least 13 or 14 when we got him. I _wish_ I'd had a book dedicated to the older cat during these times. Even though I know a lot more now, it would still be great to have a book like yours. General books on cat care have short, or no chapters dedicated to the older cat. --Jubercat


----------



## LuvMyKindle

Thanks, Amy.    Be sure to let us know when the book is available POD. Do you think it will be before the holidays?
I never heard that potato chip saying associated with cats, before; I'll have to remember that....LOL

How many canine/feline furballs does an author of multiple pet books have at home? Just curious.....


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Jubercat--you did fine in the post! Not much to mess up here. *s* Wow, a 20-year-old (plus the special needs kitties) it sounds like you've got a wonderful "touch" with these kitties. And I've found after years in the trenches, there's always new things to learn. There's a lot of how-to home care info in the book, which it this day and age, counts for a lot of what we do for our fur-kids. 

LuvMyKindle, the POD version should certainly be out before the holidays. My publisher contact is currently at a writer conference so I've not yet heard back on my contract questions. And I'm heading to NYC tomorrow (yay!!!) for the Thrillerfest writer conference, too, so won't be online again until Monday.

As for the furball number at my house...(ahem)...I have one of each. *s* I know better than to have more, with my travel schedule. The 7-pound Siamese wannabe (Seren-dipity) bosses around the 90+ pound GSD. That's them in the picture with me. Oh, and Magic (the dog) wanted me to mention that an "aging dog" book update will soon happen, too. *s*

woofs & purrs,
amy


----------



## LuvMyKindle

Thanks, again, for all the info Amy. I love the names, Magic and Serendipity. I did see your picture (and y'all look great), I was just wondering if you had more critters at home. Control is good, though, especially if you travel often. I seem to have lost my control and now I have cat hair every where and have to vacuum way more often than I used to...LOL 

Have fun at the conference, and I hope you get to enjoy a bit of NYC (and the delicious food) while you're there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jubercat said:


> [This is my first post here-so I hope I don't screw it up!]  I just purchased your kitten book for Kindle, and will probably be picking up newer one as well. I also had a cat who lived to 20, another who lived to 16, and for two years I cared for a very damaged rescued cat whose age we had to estimate (because apparently his teeth had been knocked out in a car accident), but we thought he was at least 13 or 14 when we got him. I _wish_ I'd had a book dedicated to the older cat during these times. Even though I know a lot more now, it would still be great to have a book like yours. General books on cat care have short, or no chapters dedicated to the older cat. --Jubercat


Jubercat--welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your first post! Be sure to head over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself, and Intinst will give you his excellent welcome letter.

Betsy


----------



## Bigal-sa

Thanks for putting this up. I have two almost 17yr olds and the dominant one has been sick recently (my research points to food), so will look with interest as to what are your thoughts.


----------



## Amyshojai

Bigal-sa said:


> Thanks for putting this up. I have two almost 17yr olds and the dominant one has been sick recently (my research points to food), so will look with interest as to what are your thoughts.


Please let me know what you think of the book if you decide to get it. At age seventeen, kitties certainly can stay healthy but aging changes also alter their behavior and of course some physical changes and needs.

purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai

I've posted 14 articles about caring for "old" pets, including excerpts from "Complete Care for Your Aging Cat." You can read them at this link:

http://pages.videojug.com/sites/144-Pet-Peeves/page_collections/63-Old-Pets

It appears that the book has struck a chord and many folks have purchased it. I hope the book makes a positive difference in the lives of all your golden oldie kitties.

purrs,
amy


----------



## Bigal-sa

Hello Amy! Nicely written book, I especially liked the "golden moments" inserts. However, the Kindle formatting does leave much to be desired. In one place a sentence stopped in mid-air and continued a couple of pages later.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks so much! And dang on the formatting    Could you let me know the location and I'll try to get that fixed. What chapter/section?

best,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai

I've posted an excerpt from the book on how to give fluid therapy to your cat, should she suffer kidney issues. Most cats do extremely well, and the therapy makes them feel so much better. I hope this helps--it works for dogs, too. *s*

http://pages.videojug.com/pages/1011-Fluid-Therapy-How-To-Give-Fluids-To-Pets

Hoping to have my "aging dog" book kindle-ized in the next week. 

purrs,
amy


----------



## Bigal-sa

Amyshojai said:


> Thanks so much! And dang on the formatting  Could you let me know the location and I'll try to get that fixed. What chapter/section?


Hello Amy, the sentence stops at location 2134 then restarts again at 2139, with the section "Kneeling restraint" in between. I'll come back with other bits and pieces as I find them.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks muchly. Appreciate the help.

best,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai

I've lowered the price, added a few more updates to the text, and corrected formatting glitches (I hope!). The book also will soon be available in POD and other Ebook formats. Wanted to share some neat reviews:


"Shojai's research is comprehensive, current and extraordinarily well referenced from today's most authoritative sources. Most of all, there is organized and practical advice for dealing with a wide range of aging issues that are of great benefit to aging cats and the guardians who love them." --Dr. Stephen Crane, DVM, Executive Director of the Western Veterinary Conference. 


"The clinical text, in combination with the personal stories, make this book come to life for readers like myself who adore their kitties and worry about their well being." --Annemarie Lucas, Special Investigator for ASPCA, and featured expert on Animal Planet's "Animal Precinct." 

Purrs & Trills,
amy


----------



## Atunah

Going to get sample. I wanted to point out to you Amy that when I clicked on the book link pic in your siggy for the aging cat I got a Kindle page and it said kindle book not available in the United States  .

It works fine in the message text link in your first post .


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks for pointing that out...something very odd has happened. The new price isn't there (although it IS in my bookshelf) and it now lists the first publisher (Penguin/NAL) when rights have reverted to me. Who do I talk to about this? *gulp!*

amy


----------



## Amyshojai

The price FINALLY is correct...lower than originally posted...and I'm delighted that the POD version will also soon be released, along with a new cover. Meanwhile, here's a link to a free article about the benefits of adopting an aging pet. My elder-kitty is featured in the book...seems like yesterday she was a take-no-prisoners kamakaze kitten! She still acts like a youngster...what about yours?

Here's the link: http://pages.videojug.com/pages/1192-Old-Pets-Benefits-of-Adopting

purrs & headbonks,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai

How old is "old" for a cat? According to Guinness World Records, the oldest cat on record was Creme Puff owned by Jake Perry of Austin, Texas. Cream Puff was born August 3, 1967 and still living at the age of 37 in 2004. 

Pet food companies suggest cats 7 years and older should eat a "senior" diet...that may be helpful, but most cats act insulted to be called "old" at that age.    It's sort of like "50 is the new 35" (that's my story and I'm sticking to it, LOL!). Seriously, cats age incredibly gracefully but do need extra help as they enter double-digit ages. And health seniors can easily be expected to live happily into their mid-to-late teens and sometimes into early twenties (as you'll see by other posts in this thread).

I hope the updated kindle-ized "Aging Cat" book will be a boon to everyone who loves and lives with a golden ager cat. The book should also be available in POD in the next couple of weeks. If you're one of the many who've already purchased a copy--THANKS--and please let me know what you think and post a review if the urge overtakes you.  

Purrs & trills--and big bags of catnip!
amy


----------



## Amyshojai

Yes, there's a "new" book cover for the Aging Cat.  I'm also pleased to announce that the print version is available from my publisher at http://www.whodareswinspublishing.com/page9.php and should also be available soon from amazon.com. I'm doing the "happy kitty dance!" Thanks to all who have given this book another life--it's deja-vu kitty style! Clearly, folks with "aging" kitties want the best care possible and have adopted the "old cat bible" to help their special cats.

When originally published by New American Library, it sold out and went back to press three times. The book won critical acclaim from cat lovers and veterinarians alike, and was the winner of two prestigious awards presented from the international Cat Writers' Association, Inc.

Praise for the book:

*Winner, CWA's HARTZ Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats* "[Shojai's] research is comprehensive, current and extraordinarily well referenced from today's most authoritative sources. Most of all, there is organized and practical advice for dealing with a wide range of aging issues that are of great benefit to aging cats and the guardians who love them." --*Dr. Stephen Crane, DVM*, Executive Director of Western Veterinary Conference.

*Winner, CWA's MERIAL Human-Animal Bond Award* "The clinical text, in combination with the personal stories, make this book come to life for readers like myself who adore their kitties and worry about their well being." -*Annemarie Lucas*, Special Investigator for ASPCA and featured expert on Animal Planet's "Animal Precinct."

"VERY important, useful, and valuable information in a concise, easy-to-read work. Our pets are living longer and--with this interesting and complete book-healthier lives. If you have a middle-aged to older pet, this book is a must-have!" --Dr. Jim Humphries, Veterinarian, National Veterinary Spokesperson, and President of Veterinary News Network.

"What a read! Complete Care for Your Aging Cat provides a practical, easy-to-read guide about health care for the aging cat. If you have an aging cat, this is a must-have book. It provides simple question-and-answer treatment of essentials of aging cats." --Dr. Johnny D. Hoskins, an internist/specialist for older dogs and cats.


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks to all who've "adopted" my Aging Cat book--and I hope that it helps your kitties as much as the info has helped mine. Yes, my Seren cat (there in my avatar) is now 13 years young! I've not noticed any slow-down other than a bit of hesitation in leaps from floor-to-counter. Did you know that a majority of cats over the age of 8 or 9 have arthritis? they just hide it better than dogs do. *s*

The book includes how to use the L.O.V.E. Program to keep your aging kitty feeling great during her golden years--including tips on relieving feline arthritis. Some things are as simple as providing a lamp for warmth over her bed. Others include OTC dosage of safe supplements like glucosamine (yep, cats can benefit from that, too!).

Don't forget, if you'd prefer a PRINT copy of Aging Cat, it's now available from my publisher http://www.whodareswinspublishing.com/page9.php and soon will be posted on amazon as well.

Remember--old age is NOT a disease! Cats age incredibly gracefully and living happily into mid- to late-teens (or even early 20s) isn't unusual these days! It's all about proper and complete care.

purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai

Here's a link to a radio interview on the show "Sassy Seniors" about my book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING CAT (and also the "aging dog" book )

http://www.markiac.addr.com/PET_LIFE_RADIO/sassyseniorsep3.html

I'm also delighted to let y'all know that the book is now also available in print--the cover of the book hasn't appeared yet, but it IS the same title, COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING CAT (updated version): 
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Your-Aging-Cat/dp/1935712225/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1284580812&sr=8-1

Cats age so much more gracefully than dogs do, that it's not unusual for them to live healthy, happy lives into their late teens or even early twenties. But the older they become, the greater the chance kitty has of developing an age-related illness such as kidney problems, diabetes, hyperthyroid disease, cancer--or just plain old arthritis. Owners have it in our "paws" to help our aging felines feel good, provide excellent low-cost and easy nursing care at home, and keep cats purring longer.

Hope your aging kitties enjoy all nine of their lives with you!

purrs & whisker-kisses,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai

Okay, I have to ask--what's the oldest cat you've ever known? 

I've known many cats aged 18 years, and a couple that reached 19. Friends of mine have kitties that are currently 21 and 23, wow! According to Guinness World Records, the oldest cat on record was Creme Puff owned by Jake Perry of Austin, Texas. Cream Puff was born August 3, 1967 and still living at the age of 37 in 2004. 

My heart-kitty Seren(dipity) is thirteen years young.   I know that Siamese are one of the longer-lived kitty breeds, so am fully expecting to share at least another decade with her.

Whoops...gotta go, she's laying down the law to the German shepherd whipper-snapper!  

Whatever their ages, please pet your kitties for me.

purrs & trills,
amy


----------



## Bigal-sa

My Missy was 17½ when she passed away. Her sister is still going strong. My neighbour's cat got to a bit over 21, in spite of the hard time that Missy gave her!


----------



## Amyshojai

I sometimes think the other pets give our golden oldie cats a reason to live--or at least, more entertainment, LOL! My Seren takes great delight in tormenting the dog. It's quite something to see that little 7-pound old-lady cat chase the 90-lb youngster around the living room.  

So glad to hear Missy's sister (a littermate?) is still going strong. What's her name?


----------



## caseyf6

I purchased this book earlier this month and it is amazing.  We currently have an 11-year-old who seems MUCH younger (the vet was surprised by his age) but because of a radial dismorphosis (basically his front arm grew wrong in utero) he may have certain issues because of how he has to walk.  So it's better to be prepared.  

My daughter's cat was 19 when she died.  That was a heart-wrenching decision because she was still so spunky.  She was a rescue (from a family member, sadly) but so curious.  My own cat was nearly 17 and my heart still has an empty spot where she lived, even though it's been nearly 5 years.  A year and a half ago, we got my Merry (a sweet medium-hair silver tabby) and she's made a new spot.  

I wish I'd had the tips on giving fluids-- one of our older babies had kidney issues and we tried giving her fluids but it seemed to make her MORE uncomfortable.  So we stopped that and just went with the special diet that seemed to help her.


----------



## Amyshojai

You made my day! (week!) so glad the book proved helpful. I'm glad your 11-year-old kitty ages so gracefully. My Seren is like that...sleeps a bit more, but otherwise continues to "act" like a rambunctious youngster.

It is always a wrenching decision re: end-of-life issues. But 19 years (and 17 years) are both good long lives. Enjoy your Merry kitty (love the name!). 

purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai

As our kitties get older, sometimes they develop challenging behavior problems. As the cat behavior expert/columnist at about.com I've published a number of (I hope!) helpful articles on recognizing and dealing with such things. Of course, the "aging cat" book goes into much more depth, but many folks may be helped with these articles. Here's a taste:

Kinds of cat aggression:
http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/tp/Common-Types-of-Cat-Aggression.htm

Senility in senior cats, aka kitty Alzheimer's:
http://cats.about.com/od/geriatriccats/a/senilityinseniorcats.htm

I hope you don't have to deal with these challenges...but if so, these guides may prove helpful.

purrs,
amy


----------



## Bigal-sa

Amyshojai said:


> I sometimes think the other pets give our golden oldie cats a reason to live--or at least, more entertainment, LOL! My Seren takes great delight in tormenting the dog. It's quite something to see that little 7-pound old-lady cat chase the 90-lb youngster around the living room.
> 
> So glad to hear Missy's sister (a littermate?) is still going strong. What's her name?


Dimple is (was?) Missy's littermate, even though they look nothing like each other (Momma must have been a travelling lady ).

Interestingly, Dimple still misses Missy tremendously. Often one gets woken up at night with very mournful meows coming from where she's sleeping


----------



## Amyshojai

Awwwwwwwwww....love the name Dimple. And if she's 17+ years old, there can be several reasons for the mournful mews. Yep, she may be missing her sister. But older cats (like older humans, LOL!) can lose their hearing and so their vocalizations become louder to compensate. They also can develop a bit of "where am I?" confusion that prompts yowls, especially if they actually do have cognitive challenges (kitty Alzheimer's can be treated/reversed for a time with meds). 

I'd also be a bit concerned about high blood pressure which can result from heart/kidney concerns and prompt loud meows. Of course, if Dimple is healthy per her vet, then it truly would most likely be her missing the sister. That can be heart-breaking...


----------



## Amyshojai

I'm delighted to have been interviewed by my colleague Brian Lowney for his article on "house soiling" and incontinence issues. Of course, more info is included in the book  but you can read the article here:

http://www.southcoasttoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20101003/LIFE/10030309

Remember, the book is also available in print, if you're like me and want to scribble notes, bend pages, and mark important places in the text. Love to hear back how the info helped you and your cat(s). That REALLY makes an author purrrrrrrrr

best,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai

I have the BEST job in the world--writing full time, making my own hours, choosing my topics and...sharing office space with my furry muses. In fact, my pets have it better than I do and I'm just a weeeeee bit jealous. I wrote about it in my weekly newspaper column, and then shared it on my blog here:

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/a-day-in-the-lifeof-a-pet-writer

Hoping those of you with "cats of a certain age" (ahem...dang, that sounds familiar!) or those who know somebody with a mature feline will check out the book. It's now available in print version as well. Oh, and I'll be signing copies at the big cat show the weekend before Thanksgiving in White Plains, New York, in conjunction with the Cat Writers Association conference (http://www.catwriters.org). By the way, the cat show and writer con are open to the public.  Stop by and say howdy!

purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai

Good afternoon, all you cat lovers (and others!). It's time for my weekly post with value-added links to pet info. 

In line with the theme of the book, here's a link to a recent Ask Amy column about an adult cat "hating" the new kittens. Has this happened to you? The senior feline just seems sad, or lonely, or (fill in the blank) and we believe that a new kitten friend is just the ticket! Well, sometimes that works but too often, the older cat simply wants to be left alone.  So here's my answers--see if you agree!

http://cats.about.com/od/askamy/a/Ask-Amy-Cat-Hates-Kittens.htm

You'll find more old cat behavior concerns and tips in the book, too.  If you have cat behavior questions, don't hesitate to drop me a line. The form for submitting questions is here: http://cats.about.com/od/behaviortraining/a/askamysubmissionform.htm But I have about a 90-page backlog so it will be a while.

Until next week, please pet your fur-kids for me.


----------



## Bigal-sa

Amyshojai said:


> Awwwwwwwwww....love the name Dimple. And if she's 17+ years old, there can be several reasons for the mournful mews. Yep, she may be missing her sister. But older cats (like older humans, LOL!) can lose their hearing and so their vocalizations become louder to compensate. They also can develop a bit of "where am I?" confusion that prompts yowls, especially if they actually do have cognitive challenges (kitty Alzheimer's can be treated/reversed for a time with meds).
> 
> I'd also be a bit concerned about high blood pressure which can result from heart/kidney concerns and prompt loud meows. Of course, if Dimple is healthy per her vet, then it truly would most likely be her missing the sister. That can be heart-breaking...


She's not doing the mournful meowing so much anymore, but she's far more vocal than she ever used to be. She is definitely lonely as often, when she comes in after a walk around the garden, she will wander into each room meowing, until she finds someone. She'll then jump onto a lap for a couple of minutes and be happy after that.

[and then we often get told that anthropomorphism is a figment of our imagination]


----------



## Amyshojai

I'm sure she appreciates the extra attention.    As for anthroporphism...I have no doubt that our pets do experience emotions. It's just very difficult for us humans to accurately interrpret those emotions based on the kitty or canine behaviors.  

I mean, we go on vacation and the cat pees everywhere, folks say the cat's mad. Coming from my behavior background, I'd instead say yes, the cat's upset but not vindictive because self-scent actually calms the cat down so the pee is a form of self-medicating. 

Weird but true.


----------



## Amyshojai

Do you have more than one cat? Actually in the US, surveys indicate that most folks have two or more kitties. So...do you ever have cases of "sibling rivalry" where the felines argue over who gets the best stuff? Aging cats can get quite crotchety about such things, whether arguing with another cat or a dog. Here's an article with some tips to help:

http://pages.videojug.com/pages/10832-Sibling-Rivalry-Between-Pets

I've also created an exerpt about some of the behavior changes you can expect as your cat ages. Check it out...does your old cat's behavior include some of these issues? Or something different?

Enjoy! (hint--neat kitty pictures inside, too):

http://www.scribd.com/doc/40501916/Crotchety-Kitty-Behavior-Changes-of-Age


----------



## Amyshojai

I'm offering free PDF and print copies of the book, along with posted excerpts and Q&As, in the GOLDEN MOMENTS SENIOR PET BLOG TOUR, starting tomorrow (Nov 12). These blogs are hosted by professional pet experts, and I'm thrilled to be a part of the party--which promotes National Adopt-A-Senior-Shelter-Pet Month in November. Please stop by--if you're a dog/cat owner you'll want to bookmark the sites for the future, too. 

You can hear me read excerpts in this PET PEEVES radio show, too: http://www.markiac.addr.com/PET_LIFE_RADIO/peevesep66.html

If you live in N Texas, I'm hosting a free pet lecture tomorrow and signing/autograph part (details here: http://www.scribd.com/doc/41081637/Pets-Matter-Trinity-Release-1).

*GOLDEN MOMENTS SENIOR PET BLOG TOUR SCHEDULE*

1. NOVEMBER 12th, Aging Cat excerpt at www.PetHobbiest.com with PDF of book give-away/contest

2. NOVEMBER 15th, Aging Cat excerpt at http://consciouscat.net/ with book give-away/contest

3. NOVEMBER 16th, Q&A about aging dog and cat care at http://arkanimals.com with book give-aways in a contest

4. NOVEMBER 17th, Aging Cat/Dog excerpt at http://vivianzabel.blogspot.com with PDF books give-away/contest

5. NOVEMBER 18th, Aging Cat excerpt at http://www.pet-health-care-gazette.com/ with book give away

6. NOVEMBER 19th Aging Dog excerpt, at www.PetHobbiest.com with PDF of book give-away/contest

7. NOVEMBER 21st Aging Dog excerpt, at http://www.pet-health-care-gazette.com/ with book give away

8. NOVEMBER 22nd Aging Dog excerpt, at http://speakingforspot.com/blog/

9. NOVEMBER 23rd Aging Dog/Cat articles on pet introductions, health benefits, and more at http://www.redroom.com/author/amy-d-shojai , www.cats.About.com & www.Petside.com

10. NOVEMBER 27th telephone interview www.PetHobbiest.com 8 pm CST.

woofs & purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, my GOLDEN MOMENTS SENIOR PET BLOG TOUR has been fantastic! Here's the links to recent posts--these are bloggers you'll want to visit in the future, too:

Excerpt on cat senility & treatment:
http://www.pethobbyist.com/sitenews/archives/913-Golden-Moments-Love-to-the-max.html

Enrich Your Cat's Environment excerpt:
http://consciouscat.net/2010/11/15/caring-for-your-aging-cat/comment-page-1/#comment-13339

Q&A from readers on aging pets:
http://arkanimals.com/about/arklady/

Senior care for aging pets:
http://vivianzabel.blogspot.com/2010/11/golden-moments-senior-pet-blog-tour.html

Today's blog stop, caring for aging cats excerpt:
http://www.pet-health-care-gazette.com/

Enjoy! And pet your "old fogie" kitties for me.
amy


----------



## Amyshojai

Happy Thanksgiving--to you and your special cats!

Wow--I just got this GLOWING review! http://consciouscat.net/2010/11/26/book-review-and-giveaway-complete-care-for-your-aging-cat-by-amy-shojai/

I'm thankful today for my own aging kitty, Seren(dipity)...that's her in the avatar picture. I'm also thankful that my work was just recognized by the CWA with several very cool writing awards, including an article on dealing with kitty Alzheimers: http://cats.about.com/od/geriatriccats/a/senilityinseniorcats.htm and also separation anxiety (common in aging cats): http://cats.about.com/od/stressanxietyincats/a/separationanxietyincats.htm

Here's hoping your kitties won't ever have these problems, but if they do, hope the articles help. More info, of course, is available in the book. The "blog stops" are in the previous post.

purrs,
amy


----------



## Bigal-sa

Hello Amy,
A bit off topic maybe, but any advice as to what to do about a tom who comes in to terrorise my poor Dimple, eat her food and sprays all over the house? He's getting more and more arrogant, with him coming in through our bedroom window while we were sleeping. The irony is he's not a stray as he's as fat as a pig, so it must be an effort for him to get through the burglar bars on the bedroom window. I can't close the window as Dimple prefers going outside to using the litterbox (been like that since Missy got sick).


----------



## Amyshojai

Oh dear...

Well, there are some pet doors available that are "keyed" only to the collar of the kitty/dog so strays (and wild critters) can't come in. You can find these online by doing a search for "pet door" for a variety of products.

There's also a new product called Sure Flap (http://www.sureflap.com) that does the same thing only the pet door opens/triggered by the cat's microchip.

Since Dimples uses this access, any other suggestions for shoo-ing away the invader also would be off-putting to Dimples.

Good luck!

amy


----------



## caseyf6

Amy,

Do you have any advice for two females who seem to be at war with each other?  Merry was a rescue from the local shelter (we got her at 9 months old).  Mancha is a rescue we had for about six months prior to that, and there is maybe a year in between their ages.  Let's say they are 2 and 3. 

Anyway, Mancha will stalk Merry.  Merry's "spot" is the cat tree, and Mancha doesnt' like to sit there but will launch herself up the tree to get at Merry.  Mancha also doesn't like to sleep in our bedroom that much, but will chase Merry in there.  The ONLY time they don't do this is at feeding time (?!) or if Merry is already under our bed and Mancha wants to snuggle with our big-boy cat, Jack.

Any thoughts?  It's making me crazy.  Merry is otherwise friendly and loving.  Mancha is a little neurotic and likes my daughter best but will let me pet her sometimes.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Casey,

So sorry for the kitty angst. Unfortunately it's not all that unusual. Cat aggression questions (and litter box issues) are the top two consult issues I deal with.  Same sex (even when neutered) also are the most common.

My best advice with out more details is to increase the cat territory. If there's more "stuff" the cats have less to argue over. So I'd add another cat tree, more cat hiding places (boxes, paper bags...doesn't have to be expensive *s*), and help the two cats avoid each other. Lots more details on all the different "types" of cat aggression, with tips what to do, in my PETiQuette book on multiple pet problems (not on kindle, sorry...at http://www.shojai.com) as well as free advice/links here:

http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/tp/Common-Types-of-Cat-Aggression.htm

http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/a/11-Common-Causes-of-Cat-Aggression.htm

Good luck!
amy


----------



## Amyshojai

Happy Monday--hope all you cat-parents had a wonderful weekend. It's sunny here, so my "old fogie" indoor kitty likes to nap in puddles of sunshine, even though it's cold outside.

During my recent GOLDEN OLDIES SENIOR PET BLOG TOUR, one of the stops featured Q&A on all-things-pet (about aging cats/dogs). Here's the link for those interested--maybe it will answer a few more questions for y'all. You can also "click" on the Part 1 questions for even more info. I'm told this blog made a top-10 list of pet blogs that week *s*:

http://www.arkanimals.com/senior-pet-questions-part-2-of-2

Now, go pet your old-fogie kitty for me! (But don't wake her from that puddle-of-sunshine or she might get hissed off!)


----------



## Amyshojai

Happy Monday! I just posted a new article that applies to our senior cats--Litter Box Issues of Senior Cats. Hope it helps...and even more, hope you NEVER have problems and these tips help avoid potential issues.

http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/a/7-Tips-for-Solving-Old-Cat-Litter-Box-Problems.htm


----------



## Amyshojai

Happy holidays! Whatever age your cat, this is the time of year to "cat-proof" to keep your Christmas tree, decorations, and gifts safe...and your cat safe as well. Here's an article with holiday tips for kitty households, enjoy!

http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/a/Cat-Proof-Holidays-10-Holiday-Safety-Tips.htm

If you really want to go all-out and give kitty a kitty-safe Cat-mas Tree of her very own, here's what to do:

http://www.pawnation.com/2010/12/16/create-a-christmas-tree-for-your-cats

Of course, if you share your life and love with an aging cat--or know someone who does--I hope the book will provide lots of help and furry inspiration for keeping the kitty happy and healthy throughout the golden years.


----------



## Amyshojai

Merry Christmas--and Happy New Year (in advance)!

As an early "new year" gift, here's a recent Pawnation article for all of your golden-oldie kitties: 9 Common "Old Cat" issues with tips/help:

http://www.pawnation.com/2010/12/10/caring-for-your-aging-cat-9-common-issues-you-should-know-abou/

Enjoy!

amy


----------



## Amyshojai

Happy New Year--from my "golden oldie" kitty, Seren. Has your cat made New Year's resolutions? Here are Seren's...please share what YOUR kitties have planned. 

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/feline-friday-cat-new-years-resolutions


----------



## Amyshojai

Do you ever play hooky from work? It snowed yesterday (that's WAY COOL...er, I mean COLD! for N Texas!), and I find myself jealous of the kids who got a snow day. Of course, this past weekend I worked like an old cat.

That is, I took the weekend off.  But now I feel guilty about it. I even blogged about it this morning:

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/monday-musings-work-guilt-playing-hooky

How about you? Do you aspire to "work like an old cat?" Actually many aging kitties stay pretty active (and there's lots more info on THAT in the book  ).


----------



## Dana Taylor

Great thread with lots of informative links.  I have an aging best friend named Buddy. 

Thanks for the info!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Amyshojai

Thanks Dana. How old is Buddy? My Seren-kitty is 13 years young.  

amy


----------



## Amyshojai

Greetings to all kitty folks out there! I've some fun links to share today, with my blog that includes the latest AOL Pawnation article (on cat claw training), AND a very kewl free email course on cat behavior. There's even one whole lesson that includes several articles specific to aging cats (although all will be helpful). Here's the link:

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/feline-friday-scratch-this-free-cat-behavior-course

purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai

A week since the last post...wonder what that is in cat years?  Actually, I've got some fun kitty info for all you aging cat "pet parents" out there, and it applies not just to golden oldies but to cats (and d*gs) of all ages. My "Feline Friday" blogs each week, and the last one featured my AOL-Paw Nation column on pet myths...plus a few other catty tidbits. Enjoy! And of course, for age-specific cat-centric answers, you can take a look in the "Aging Cat" book (in Ebook or print). Here's the link to the blog:

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/feline-friday-pet-myth-teries-why-cats-bunt-kitty-kryptonite

Purrs and head-bonks (read the blog! )

amy


----------



## Amyshojai

Is your old lady cat acting hissy? Or are the young whipper-snapper cats terrorizing the oldtimer? The latest blog offers answers for dealing with cat aggression--including a neat Paw Nation article on the subject. Enjoy!

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/tabby-thursday-solving-cat-aggression

Don't forget that the "Aging Cat" book is now available in all Ebook formats and also print.

purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai

Have you shopped for your old-cat's Valentine gift yet? Or what about a Valentine's gift that's sure to please your cat-loving sweetheart? May I suggest a copy of "Complete Care for Your Aging Cat" (either Ebook or print) to prompt the purrs.... 

Meanwhile, here are some other suggestions to show your cat you love her:
http://cats.about.com/od/behaviortraining/tp/how-to-love-your-cat.htm

Kitty returns the favor of course--here are ways your cat shows you love:
http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/tp/how-cats-show-love.htm

Finally, ever wondered how to tell if your cat is happy? Wonder no more:
http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/a/How-to-Know-Your-Kitty-is-Happy.htm

Happy (early) Kitty Valentines Day!


----------



## Amyshojai

Surprising (sometimes obnoxious) ways pets show love--my latest Paw Nation article, enjoy!

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/furry-friday-how-pets-show-love

How do your aging kitties show love?


----------



## Amyshojai

Did you know February is Nationa Pet Dental Health Month--and that aging cats (and dogs) almost always have dental issues? Unless they brush teeth, it's almost inevitable. My most recent Feline Friday blog covers dental health, as well as dealing with litter box issues--AND a personality test based on your cat's color.

Betcha didn't know coat color may predict kitty purrr-sonality.  Here's the blog, enjoy! Oh, and I hope you'll also take a look at the book, as there's a whole lot more info on aging cats there.

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/feline-friday-litter-box-problems-dental-health-month-kitty-color-personality


----------



## Amyshojai

Here's the latest Paw Nation article, this one on how cats talk. Take a peek...then see if you can tell what 18-year-old Smokey (below) is "saying."

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/02/25/cat-behavior-understanding-felinese/
old cat by amyshojai, on Flickr

Old cats learn many ways of communicating with us over the years. How do your golden oldie kitties talk to you? It's especially important for us to understand when they want/need help...


----------



## Bob Mayer

You've been busy today! More dogs, less cats.
Joking.  Cats and dogs living together-- Ghostbusters.


----------



## Amyshojai

Greetings all you "old cats" -- hot of the *virtual* press comes the latest Paw Nation article. It's all about what owners do to "hiss off" theri cats! Enjoy:

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/more-tuesday-tips-annoying-owner-habits

Of course, as I say in the blog, old cats have a lifetime to train us well so we DON'T annoy them so much.


----------



## Amyshojai

Last week it was time for the dreaded "annual vet visit" *cue scary music!*

I blogged about it, and included some training tips for fearful felines--it's particularly helpful for all those set-in-their-ways old kitties.

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/feline-friday-vet-visits-stranger-danger-cat-training-tips

Do your cats throw a hissy fit when it's visit-the-vet day?


----------



## Amyshojai

What do you do if your cat gets his tail in a twist and attacks--the other cats, the dog, or you?! Recently I've received a lot of questions on the subject and "old" cats tend to have less patience and act out more. Here's a recent blog with some answers:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/03/22/tuesday-tips-cat-attacks/

Do your cats get along? With each other? With the dogs?


----------



## Amyshojai

Welcome -- you must have an "old fogie" kitty, right?  Do your family and friends sometimes seem "clueless" about why the old kitty matters so much? You're not alone. My latest Paw Nation article lists 8 things that friends just "don't get" about our pets--and I've added a couple more to make it an even ten:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/03/30/woof-wednesday-clueless-friends-pet-book-launch/

Please add your own "clueless friends" examples in the comments.


----------



## Amyshojai

Kitty greetings and purrs! If you have an "old cat" I'm sure you agree s/he deserves to be spoiled. Do your cats enjoy catnip? I've just launched an "Ask Amy" video series and the first feline topic covers this amazing herb, enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/04/05/tuesday-tips-catnip-clues-stare-o-death/

Of course, you can use scent (including catnip) or other smelly incentives to pique your cat's flagging appetite or other "age related" issues. Tips can be found in the book...or offered for free now and again in the blog.

purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai

Weird and wonderful cat behaviors--do your "old cats" indulge in these? Here's the latest Paw Nation article, enjoy!

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/04/13/7-weird-cat-behaviors-and-what-they-mean/

And as always, hope y'all will check out the "aging cat" book that has over a hundred veterinary experts and specialists cited--with where to find them.


----------



## LadaRay

Good stuff, Amy!
I love both cats and dogs and I have a beautiful 16.5 year old calico kitty - super-smart, too. She is so cool that I couldn't resist including her as one of the important characters in my mystery, also adding a giant German Shepherd as her comic archnemesis, for good measure. But in the end, the two animals have to come together to help save the day.
I'm totally fascinated by animals and hope to write more about them in the future.
Cheers!


----------



## Amyshojai

Love the premise of your book with the cat/dog conflict and both changing to come together at the end. Nice character arc. *s*

After four years, my 14-year-young Siamese wannabe still has not come to terms with the giant German Shepherd so every day's an adventure. *s*


----------



## LadaRay

Thanks, Amy! 
You kitty and doggie are just adorable. And what a family portrait!
Hope, they work out their issues soon. 
Cheers!


----------



## Amyshojai

Do your cats CLAW everything in sight? Aging cats may claw more--not less--out of stress due to aging issues. Sure, there's more info in the book, but the link below has a fun video with tips how to curb the claw-maniacs. Enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/04/15/feline-friday-ask-amy-claw-this/


----------



## Amyshojai

The latest Ask Amy video asks the burning question--what d'ya do if your cat hates yoru date?! I got lots of responses to this, and it's especially appropriate for set-in-their-ways old fogey kitties. Would you break up with the person? Try to keep 'em both happy? I always find it tragic when someone's lived with a special cat for a decade or more but feels they must give Kitty up to satisfy somebody else...hope you've never been in that position!

Here's the link to the blog: http://amyshojai.com/2011/04/26/tuesday-tips-ask-amy-my-cat-hates-my-boyfriend/

Lots of solid advice and tips in the book for keeping your aging cat happy and healthy.


----------



## Amyshojai

Do you have kitty liter-ary woes? The latest Ask Amy "thinks outside the box" to answer a question about why a cat isn't "covering" and instead dig-dig-digs outside the box, enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/05/03/tuesday-tips-ask-amy-thinks-outside-the-box/

The book addresses many more aging cat issues, both health and behavior related. May your kitty's "golden years" be trouble free!


----------



## Bigal-sa

Amyshojai said:


> Do you have kitty liter-ary woes? The latest Ask Amy "thinks outside the box" to answer a question about why a cat isn't "covering" and instead dig-dig-digs outside the box, enjoy!
> 
> http://amyshojai.com/2011/05/03/tuesday-tips-ask-amy-thinks-outside-the-box/
> 
> The book addresses many more aging cat issues, both health and behavior related. May your kitty's "golden years" be trouble free!


Interesting litterbox thing with Dimple (you'll have to look back in this thread), she's refused to use the litterbox since Missy died (you'll have to look even further back ). She *has* to go outside, even though she really battles to get up to the window-sill these days. Even with the early autumn frost we're having now, she still has to do her stroll around the garden.


----------



## caseyf6

Our 12-year-old boy has been EXTREMELY chatty and whiny lately.  He's been more needy -- in need of attention, food, you name it.  Otherwise he seems fine.  

He's kind of a special needs cat-- he has a radial dysgenesis of his right foreleg so he hops around on three legs.  Because of doing this his whole life, his back is more stooped than the usual cat and I often wonder if we'll get to keep him the 17-19 years of the two older-girl kitties who blessed us.


----------



## Amyshojai

Bigal-sa, Awww....Dimple.   Can you give a step stool to help with the leap up to the windowsill? It's interesting when we lose one pet out of a family group, how the dynamic changes and behaviors can be different. Older cats can have problems with arthritis pain when they get in/out of litter boxes and then "blame" the box for the discomfort and so avoid it. Maybe that's one reason Dimple now prefers outside facilities.

Caseyf6, changes of season (especially springtime in the Northern Hemisphere) often prompts similar changes. Not just stray cats, but other 'critters' are out-and-about in the spring making "whoopee" and the sounds/smells can get kitties riled up. As for his Tripod-status, you might ask your vet about some arthritis pain meds. I suspect he may have more issues than normally-abled cats. And even the "normal" kitties we've learned have a very high rate of arthritis.


----------



## caseyf6

I have been looking for some arthritis-aiding treats but the things we found were HUGE.  I'll keep looking.  Right now he seems to be getting around without pain or discomfort-- he's just odd and noisy.  I think it's our weather; he's very sensitive to the barometer, and the pressure has been high for WEEKS.


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Casey, did you find smaller size arthritis-aiding treats? I can take a look. Some of the newer "old cat" foods (one from Hills I think) has glucosamine/chondrointin added to the formula and helps a bunch with arthritis.

This past Feline Friday blog includes a link to the latest Paw Nation article on litter box problems, plus an Ask Amy video about yowling/noisy cats that also may be helpful for our golden oldie kitties, enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/05/13/feline-friday-ask-amy-kitty-yowls-litter-ary-woes/

Of course, the book has lots more details and tips, plus references to specialists and how to contact them for more help.


----------



## VMartinez

Hi Amy,

Am just finding my way around KB now and thought I'd stop and say hello to a familiar name! I need to check out your books for our two kitties, Kiko and Lola. They were rescues when we got them as kittens in the fall of 2007 and had loads of problems (worms, fleas, ringworm, etc.). They are very healthy now except for lingering gum problems that the vet believes would have been caused by a virus when they were in their foster home. We have to give them oral antibiotics every six months, poor dears, but they seem to be doing well with that. They are definitely our babies and I can't imagine our home without them! That said, I have to figure out which of your many wonderful books to get! 

Best,
Tori


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Tori! Great to see you here, too.

Hmnn, let's see, if your kitties were "kittens" in 2007 they're really not "aging" kitties yet and are beyond the "kitten" stage. Probably the cutting edge book (Pet Care in the New Century) would be the best fit. Sorry that Kiko and Lola suffer from gingival stomatitis (I'm guessing from your description). It's great the antibiotics keep that at bay. With severe cases the teeth all have to be pulled to counter the immune response (body basically rejecting the teeth!). 

Your book's getting great reviews and selling well, congrats! I need to get my next ones in the line up.


----------



## VMartinez

Perfect, Amy, I'll check that one out! Yes, I believe that's what the vet said. We caught it early I think, which was good. They are very affectionate cats and we couldn't help but notice how stinky their breath was, so we took them into the vet right away (we're like nervous parents!). We also give them crunchy treats designed to fight plaque, etc. They're our babies, we have to take good care of them! 

Thank you for the congrats on my book. It's very exciting! So happy to be working with such a fantastic team at WDWPub. I'm also working on my next ones. Can't wait to see what you're doing next!

Best,
Tori


----------



## Amyshojai

Sorry for the delay answering, Tori. Hope the treats work for the breath issues. I'm working on updating my Purina Encyclopedia of Cat Care (the revision will have a different title, though )

On the topic of aging cats, though--do your cats bring you "critter gifts" -- ewww! That's the subject of my latest Ask Amy. Even aging cats can be avid hunters.


----------



## VMartinez

They are 100% indoor cats, Amy, so the only "critters" we are gifted with are the fake ones we buy for them.


----------



## Amyshojai

The "Aging Cat" book is all about being good for the health of our cats by taking care of them. But did you know that your senior citizen kitty is good for your health, too?

My latest article--this time on Huffington Post, weeeee! on the Health Benefits of Pets, enjoy! But don't forget to check out the book cuz that's where all the kitty health advice can be found. 

http://amyshojai.com/2011/05/26/thoughty-thursday-health-benefits-of-cats-dogs/


----------



## Amyshojai

Does your old cat love counter tops? The latest Ask Amy video plus the blog address the issue with some tips for foiling second-story kitties. I hope you'll add your own tips in the comments, too.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/05/27/feline-friday-ask-amy-countertop-cruisers-choosing-battles/

Of course, many old cats have trouble making that leap. Just adding a boost with a box so they can reach the window sill helps enormously (both to keep 'em off illegal stuff and improve their emotional health). Lots more tips in the Aging Cat book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai

When you have more than one pet--or both dogs and cats--it can be important to introduce them properly! Here's the latest Paw Nation article. Old fogey cats may be more set in their ways, too, and of course more info specific to your aging kitty is in the book. *s*

http://amyshojai.com/2011/06/07/tuesday-tips-pet-introductions-101/


----------



## Amyshojai

Does your cat suffer from separation anxiety? It becomes more common as your kitty gets older. Here are tips--with much more info in the book, of course!

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/06/16/too-much-love-soothing-separation-anxiety/


----------



## Amyshojai

Anyone who has an "aging" pet--or one of any age really--should appreciate that they don't really care about tomorrow. Pets live in the moment. Do YOU live in the moment?

I want to be more like my fur-kids. Today's "Thoughty Thurs" blog says it all...of course specifics to your aging cat's needs are in the  book.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/06/23/thoughty-thursday-pets-work-living-in-the-moment/


----------



## Amyshojai

Happy (almost) 4th of July!

Just found out that my interview will be published in Family Circle on Monday about aging pets--here's a preview:

http://www.familycircle.com/family-fun/pets/care-for-aging-pets/

Of course, all the furry details are available in the book. Be safe over the holidays!


----------



## Amyshojai

Do your cats "sit" on your books and other reading material? My aging kitty Seren does this--a lot! The "Ask Amy" video on the blog today addresses the reasons why.

Lots more info on "old cat" behavior and care in the book, of course!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/07/08/feline-friday-ask-amy-sit-on-this/


----------



## Amyshojai

The "tale of the tail" and how cats talk with their ASS-ets, enjoy! Oh, and of course more info specific to old kitty care can be found in the book.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/07/15/feline-friday-translating-kitty-ass-ets/


----------



## Amyshojai

Sure, you want to take care of your lovely old kitty--but did you ever wonder how she takes care of you? Check out my latest blog (includes the Huntington Post article) for more WOW tips:

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/pets-saving-people-furry-predictions-avert-health-problems

Of course the book has lots more senior kitty care info you'll want to provide for your lovely golden oldie kitty.


----------



## Amyshojai

This is a big of a departure, true, but today's Monday Mentions blog includes some gorgeous kitty pictures. You also will find a link that points to cats causing human brain cancer--NO! it's not good science--so there's a rebuttal link, too.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/08/01/monday-mentions-wildlife-writer-life-crap-icity/

You'll find GOOD aging cat info in the book, straight from the vet's research.


----------



## Amyshojai

Is your old kitty a Shrinking Violet cat? The latest Feline Friday blog offers some tips for building kitty confidence, and includes an Ask Amy video, enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/08/05/feline-friday-ask-amy-teaching-shrinking-violet-shy-cats/

There's lots more information specific to old cats in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai

Over the weekend the weather got better for a change--and the fur-kids really had a ball. It made me realize how much I enjoy their "joy" and--looking back over the years--how they've changed my life. So last Friday's blog explored "channeling your inner fur-kid."

http://amyshojai.com/2011/08/12/furry-friday-channeling-your-inner-fur-kid/

If you have an aging cat, I suspect you do this without even making the effort. And when you need a bit more help understanding their aging needs, you can always take a look in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai

Did you know it's TAKE YOUR CAT TO THE VET WEEK? Sponsored by Petfinder.com--you can check out details in the blog (below).

http://amyshojai.com/2011/08/22/monday-mentions-pets-vets-furry-writer-icity/

Of course, with our aging cats it's even more important to stay up to date on their care--and you can find all the must-knows in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai

How does YOUR cat "read?"

http://amyshojai.com/2011/08/26/feline-friday-kitty-communication-how-cats-read/

Lots more old-cat information in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai

I hope everyone has had an enjoyable, safe, and happy holiday weekend. I wanted to share a link to my latest Huffington Post article--on the emotional health benefits of animals:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/amy-d-shojai-cabc/emotional-benefits-of-pets_b_939715.html

Anyone who has an aging kitty already knows how rewarding that can be! More information about providing age-specific health care for your golden oldie kitty is in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai

Did you know September is Happy Cat Month? How do you make sure your cat is happy? The blog (below) has some suggestions--but what are some other things especially for your aging kitty?

http://amyshojai.com/2011/09/09/feline-friday-happy-cat-month/

Health care is top of my list, of course, and you'll find all the must-knows for old kitties in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai

Have you considered adopting an "old cat?" This week is a promotion by the awesome Petfinder.com to push "special needs" adoptions for pets that otherwise might not get adopted. I've blogged about it here. What have you found to be a special joy about your golden-oldie kitties?

http://amyshojai.com/2011/09/16/furry-friday-adopting-other-abled-pets/

Of course you can find lots more details about the special how-to care issues for aging cats in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai

Today's blog has quite a lot of cat-specific info I think you'll enjoy:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/09/26/monday-mentions-pubslush-dolphin-tale-birdbrain-video/

Of course, much more aging cat care tips and do it yourself kitty help is found in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai

Happy Monday! Today's Monday Mentions blog has a number of cat-centric links, and last Feline Friday blog includes an Ask Amy that explains why cats hide under the bed and more, enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/09/30/feline-friday-in-your-face/

http://amyshojai.com/2011/10/03/monday-mentions-dogs-cats-babies-and-treats/

The Aging Cat book offers all the must-knows about your senior cat's care needs, with advice including DIY for home care from veterinary experts.


----------



## Amyshojai

Does your cat SPRAY?! Gosh, I hope not. Some kitties are just hosers by nature but others "go" outside the box for health issues that can be fixed. The Feline Friday blog offers some tips including the Ask Amy video here:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/10/07/feline-friday-ask-amy-why-does-my-cat-spray/

More help is available in the "aging cat" book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai

Ever wonder why your cat eats grass? I blogged the answer with an Ask Amy video here:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/10/14/feline-friday-why-does-my-cat-eat-grass/

You'll find out lots more cat care info specific to your golden oldie kitty in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai

Halloween is only a week away! Do your cats make a dash for the door when trick or treaters arrive? Play it safe--with these tips for door dashing cats. You don't want that golden oldie kitty to get lost:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/10/21/feline-friday-help-for-door-dashing-kitties/

All the must-knows about old cat care can be found in the book as well!


----------



## caseyf6

Loved the video of the kittens with the bird.  Couldn't hear the audio very well, but the video was delightful.


----------



## Amyshojai

I've a new article posted, all about kitty senility--and how you can help keep your cat's brain youthful:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/10/28/feline-friday-foiling-kitty-senility/

There's LOTS more on feline aging care in the book, of course.


----------



## caseyf6

Timely article, Amy.  Our 12-year-old gets "weird" sometimes.  Hard to tell sometimes if it's just his normal weirdness, or if it's age!


----------



## Amyshojai

Hi Casey,

Sometimes a cat is just "weird" because he's a cat. LOL!


----------



## Amyshojai

Is your 'old' cat meowing more than usual? Some answers to what's going on in the Feline Friday blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/11/04/feline-friday-ask-amy-old-loudmouth-kitties/

Lots more old-cat care advice and info in the book, of course!


----------



## caseyf6

Why, yes, Amy, he is!  Usually at dinner and bedtime (he is the most scheduled cat I've ever seen) but also just being conversational.


----------



## Amyshojai

LOL Casey, those old kitties really do like to have the final word!

Today's blog features KITTENS playing video! (but also some links to great info on old cat diabetes):
http://amyshojai.com/2011/11/14/monday-mentions-cats-dogs-writing-cute-kitten-videos/

And the Feline Friday blog has info on scratch training with two Ask Amy videos, enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/11/11/feline-friday-screen-scratching-maniac/

The book has lots more details about old cat care, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai

Do you ever give your cat a bath? Here's tips how to do it--because senior cats often lose the ability to keep themselves spiffy:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/11/18/feline-friday-cat-baths-are-you-insane/

Many more details about aging cat care can be found in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai

Today's blog includes a number of kewl pet care links--and also there are only 3 days left for y'all to comment on the blog for a chance to win a copy of the book:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/11/28/monday-mentions-awards-mentoring-pets-writing/

But sure, you can go ahead and purchase your own copy now, if you prefer. All the must-knows about caring for your aging kitty. *s*


----------



## Amyshojai

Do your "old" cats still play in the Christmas tree? Tips here to foil the kitties:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/12/02/feline-friday-cat-mas-trees-book-winners/

You'll find lots more senior cat care info in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai

My latest Paw Nation article was just published! Hope it helps all your aging kitties enjoy the holidays:

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/12/12/pet-proof-your-holiday/

Specific care information is available in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai

I know it's the day AFTER Christmas--but this is a Christmas Eve story about how the Tabby cat got her "M" and well...it's a fav.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/12/23/feline-friday-a-christmas-cat-story-2/

Do you have an aging cat? You'll find all the must-knows about caring for your senior citizen kitty in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai

Happy New Year! My cat (and d*g) shared their New Year's resolutions on the blog today:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/01/02/monday-mentions-pet-resolutions-lotsa-links/

I hope one of your resolutions is to take great care of your aging cat--and the book can help you do just that.


----------



## Amyshojai

Last Friday's blog explained kitten litter box training but many of the tips apply to aging cats, too.

http://amyshojai.com/2012/01/06/feline-friday-ask-amy-kitten-litterbox-training/

Of course you'll find much more "old-cat" specific info in the book. *s*


----------



## Amyshojai

You'll find some information about cat declaw in Feline Friday blog--http://amyshojai.com/2012/01/13/feline-friday-scratching-the-surface-dont-declaw/

Of course, I hope by the time your cat is a "golden oldie" there's no reason to consider that surgery. Lots of care options for old cats in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai

So you want to get a new kitten to liven up your "old fogie" cat's life? Whew...did you ask the kitty?  Here's some tips on how to manage the intros.

http://amyshojai.com/2012/01/20/feline-friday-cat-to-cat-introductions/

Of course there's lots more "old cat" information in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai

Last week's Feline Friday blog garnered LOTS of comments and activity, when it was all about 'old cats.'

http://amyshojai.com/2012/01/27/feline-friday-celebrating-old-cats/

It's an excerpt from the book. That gives you a flavor of what you'll find--everything for aging kitties--in the award winning book. And don't our senior citizen cats deserve it?


----------



## Amyshojai

Old cats seem able to communicate volumes with a simple look--and we communicate back. Do you know someone with a "golden oldie" cat? A book to help them care for their special fur-kid makes a PURR-fect Valentine's Day gift. 

http://amyshojai.com/2012/02/03/furry-friday-say-what-silent-communication-r-us/


----------



## Amyshojai

How cats show love--even the old kitties:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/02/10/feline-friday-how-cats-show-love/

You can show cat lovers you love THEM with a gift of the book.


----------



## Amyshojai

Do your old-fogey cats read? Of course they do! I bet they help you type, too--NOT! The Feline Friday blog explains the behavior and offers some tips for foiling your feline:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/02/17/feline-friday-how-cats-read-computer-cat-astrophe/

Of course, you'll find lots more age-specific care tips in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai

With Easter on the horizon, please beware of lilies around your cats:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/02/24/feline-friday-beware-easter-lillies/

The book contains all the must-know info for your aging feline friend!


----------



## Amyshojai

My friend and colleague, cat writer Wendy Christensen, was guest blogger on the Feline Friday issue last week. Do you have issues with multiple cats? Check out her tips in Cat Snuggling 101:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/03/02/feline-friday-cat-snuggling-101/

Of course, aging cat issues are specifically addressed in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai

Do your cats hate cars? What about vet visits? My senior kitty Seren has her check up next week and never enjoys these visits. Last Friday's blog has some tips:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/03/09/feline-friday-ask-amy-why-cats-hate-cars/

Of course, lots more info is available for old cat care in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai

Why cats suck...does yours? 

http://amyshojai.com/2012/03/16/ask-amy-why-cats-suck/

Some aging cats do this, and there are more answers in the book for all-things-golden-oldie!


----------



## Amyshojai

My golden oldie cat HATES HATES HATES the vet visit...but we got away with a much less stressful visit last week with the Thundershirt. Here's how:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/03/23/feline-friday-all-stressed-up-we-can-fix-that/

Lots more info on care for your aging cat is in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai

Lots of cat trivia in this blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/03/29/kittens-cat-facts-author-trivia/

You'll find all the must-knows about your aging cat's care in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai

BONUS DAY! I've two cat-centric blogs for you, complete with ASK AMY videos. How to stop your DOG from litter box snacking and driving your old kitty crazy:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/04/04/woof-wednesday-big-hairy-deal-stop-litter-box-snacking/

And here's one addressing why cats might poop when owners argue:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/04/06/feline-friday-poop-alicious-remedies/

You can find all the must-knows care advice for your aging cat in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai

Do your cats drool when petted?

http://amyshojai.com/2012/04/13/feline-friday-ask-amywhy-cats-drool-during-petting/

For aging cats there can be health issues that impact this. Learn more in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai

Did you know it's National Hairball Awareness Day! Tips for dealing with hairballs are on the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/04/27/feline-friday-national-hairball-awareness-day-2/

You'll find more aging cat care info in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai

Are your cats "second story" counter cruisers? Learn why cats love heights and how to keep them grounded:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/05/04/feline-friday-second-story-cats-countertop-cruising/

Of course, you'll learn all about proper aging cat care in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai

So what are you doing for Mother's Day? After all, aren't you the "mom" to your "fur-kid?" What about the pets, how do they celebrate their love for you? Here are 14 ways pets show love:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/05/11/furry-friday-mothers-day-for-pets/

You can show love to your aging cats by providing them with the best care possible--lots of info in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai

Pet grief. When you lose a beloved cat friend--or your cat friend loses a loved companion--what do you do? Some tips here in today's blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/05/18/furry-friday-pet-grief/

More information is in the book, of course, as well as how to keep your aging feline friend happy and healthy as long as possible!


----------



## Amyshojai

Do your cats go outside? Tips and cautions in today's blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/05/25/feline-friday-outdoor-cat-safety/

Lots more "old cat" care information in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Do your cats lounge in the windowsills? Be careful those screens/windows are secure! Cats CAN hurt themselves falling from windows--as in high rise syndrome:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/06/08/feline-friday-kitty-falls-high-rise-syndrome/

You'll find all the must-knows for aging cat care in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai

Do your cats know tricks? Yes, you CAN train a cat...even older kitties. Learn more in today's blog--and perhaps get your starring feline mentioned in a future book. *s*

http://amyshojai.com/2012/06/15/feline-friday-name-that-cat/

You can learn all about aging cat care in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Do your old kitties fear fireworks? Lots of tips in today's blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/06/29/furry-friday-making-fireworks-fears-flee/

More care tips for your aging feline are in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai

Today's blog "nails" some claw problems in older cats, hope it's helpful:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/07/06/feline-friday-kitty-claws-pedicures/

Of course, all the must-knows for caring for your older kitty are in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai

Are you at risk for suicide because you love a cat? GIVE ME A BREAK! Here's the REAL story:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/07/13/feline-friday-suicide-reporting-crazy-cat-astrophies/

Of course, you'll find all the must-knows about your aging cat in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai

Fun contest to NAME THAT CAT in the next book:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/07/20/feline-friday-vote-for-name-that-cat/

Of course you can find all the must-knows about aging cat care in THIS book.


----------



## Amyshojai

Allergic to cats? or dogs? Tips here!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/07/27/furry-friday-allergic-to-achoo-pets-heres-help/

Important old cat care info is in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai

Do your cats keep you awake at night? That's common in aging kitties--they can't hear themselves so they cry louder! Here are some tips on today's blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/08/03/feline-friday-foiling-furry-insomnia/

You'll learn even more about caring for your senior kitty in the book, of course!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Amy--

I posted a notice about your books at Book Luvin' Babes http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Dana Taylor


----------



## Amyshojai

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Amy--
> 
> I posted a notice about your books at Book Luvin' Babes http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172
> 
> Dana Taylor


Thanks so much for letting me know! Much appreciated, Dana.


----------



## Amyshojai

Do you have trouble "pilling" your aging cat? There are some tips today on the blog--plus a fun video:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/08/10/feline-friday-greenies-treats-for-smart-peeps/

Learn all the must-knows for senior cats in the book, of course!


----------



## caseyf6

We'll be taking our 13-year-old boy to the vet next week to see if there is a physical reason why he cannot seem to settle sometimes and why he cries and CRIES and then gets pi$$y and hisses.  He's always been "tetchy" but it's much more noticeable now.  I tried the feliway-type collar and oh, boy he hates collars and it was more dangerous than it was worth (he'd get it caught around his mouth, trying to push it off).  

Sigh.  I'm hoping the feliway diffuser will work, and also hoping the vet will have some answers.


----------



## Amyshojai

Awww....sorry your 13 year old is angsty. Cats becoming more vocal can have several causes, and when they're seniors, I always think of deafness/hard of hearing (they cry more cuz they can't hear you or themselves). Hypertension also can prompt more vocalizations--that can arise from heart issues, hyperthyroidism, kidney problems...so many possible things. Hyperthyroidism increases the metabolism and can make kitties more "tetchy" too. 

I hope the vet diagnoses something that's easily treated and managed. Keep me posted! Positive energy being sent for your golden oldie, Casey.


----------



## Amyshojai

Do your cats try to cage people food? How do you know what's safe? Here are answers!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/08/17/feline-friday-10-people-foods-for-cats/

You'll find all the must-knows about caring for your aging cat in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai

Do your cats hate the vet? Boy, mine does! Here's why...and how you can soothe the angst.

http://amyshojai.com/2012/08/24/feline-friday-why-cats-hate-vets-what-to-do/

Learn all about aging cat care in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai

How did you name your cat--or did s/he come with a name? Did you re-name the kitty? How do you say "cat" from around the world? Fun blog today:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/08/31/cat-names-101/

Of course you'll learn all the must-knows about aging cat care in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai

It's a fact--old cats sometimes develop behavior problems, not because they're mean or mad at you, but because it's natural. Arthritis makes it hard to climb into the litter box, so they "go" somewhere else, for example. But where to you go for help? How do you know it's not a health issue--and what can you do to tell the difference? Tips in this blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/09/07/oh-behave/

And of course, all the MUST KNOWS about aging cat care are in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai

Old cats can get pudgy, too. How do you keep your tubby tabby slim? Tips in the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/09/14/8-ways-to-slim-a-cat/

Lots more "aging cat" care information in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai

Sadly, aging cats are considered less adoptable. But not if you read this blog and the comments that follow!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/09/21/less-adoptable-cats/

How did you find your aging cat? Learn all the "must knows" for senior kitties in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai

It's the last day of HAPPY CAT MONTH! How do you know your cat is happy?

http://amyshojai.com/2012/09/28/happy-cat-month/

Taking good care of senior kitties makes them happy, of course, and you can find all the MUST KNOWS in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai

It's that time of the year--will your aging cat dress up for Halloween? Tips here, if you want to do the dirty deed 

http://amyshojai.com/2012/10/05/halloween-cat-costumes-hissss-terical/

Lots of must-know home care advice for aging kitties in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai

Your cat "goes" outside the litter box---maybe even squats in front of you or pees in the bathtub. What's up with that? Maybe it's urinary stones! More common in "old" cats...here's tips how to recognize and what to do:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/10/12/the-stoned-cat/

Lots more "old cat" care options in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai

The latest blog discusses cats and ghosts---do they come back to visit us? Do cats detect ghosts more easily than we do? What do you think?

http://amyshojai.com/2012/10/19/ghost-hauntings-cats-and-ghosts/

We hate to think of losing our aging cats--the book has information about how you know the "right time" as well as how to keep Kitty comfortable and happy until the final moment.


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

How do you hiss off your cat? Fun post here--you'll be surprised!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/02/how-you-hiss-off-your-cat/

Of course, you can keep your kitty healthy and NOT hissed off with the information in this book.


----------



## Amyshojai

Cat-centric book basket give-away including a paw-tographed copy of COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING CAT:

https://www.facebook.com/events/287587881361040/

If you just can't wait, get the kindle version for a fraction of the cost--and find out all the must-knows about care for your golden oldie!


----------



## Amyshojai

A foretaste of the book:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/16/caring-for-your-aging-cat-9-common-conditions-what-to-do/

Of course, you can find all the must-knows about aging cat care in the book itself.


----------



## Amyshojai

Even older kitties can get into trouble over the holidays. Tips here for keeping them safe:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/23/pet-proof-your-holidays/

Of course, you'll find all the must-knows about aging cat care in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai

If you share your life with a senior kitty you already know these benefits of mature cats--but others may be surprised. Adopt a senior cat, you'll be glad you did!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/29/8-benefits-of-mature-pets/

Of course, everything you need to know about caring for an aging cat can be found in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai

Does your cat HATE your new significant other? What can you do? The blog has some tips:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/12/07/help-my-pet-hates-my-date/

Crankiness may be due to an old-cat disease called hyperthyroidism, too. You can learn all about that in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

A foretaste of the book:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/16/caring-for-your-aging-cat-9-common-conditions-what-to-do/

Of course, you can find all the must-knows about aging cat care in the book itself. 
.


----------



## Amyshojai

Even "aging" cats get into the act--and win awards--at cat shows!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/01/04/cat-show-cat-adoption-13-cat-videos/

Of course, you'll learn all the must-know care info in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai

Do your cats keep you awake at night? That's common in aging kitties--they can't hear themselves so they cry louder!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/08/03/feline-friday-foiling-furry-insomnia/


638 by amyshojai, on Flickr

You'll learn even more about caring for your senior kitty in the book, of course!


----------



## photoleonne

Amyshojai said:


> Even older kitties can get into trouble over the holidays. Tips here for keeping them safe:
> 
> http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/23/pet-proof-your-holidays/
> 
> Of course, you'll find all the must-knows about aging cat care in the book!


So useful  your blog is adorable and very helpful


----------



## Amyshojai

photoleonne said:


> So useful  your blog is adorable and very helpful


Thank you! I have fun with the blog--mostly dog topics on "Woof Weds" and cat topics on "Feline Friday."


----------



## Amyshojai

Old cats are more susceptible to kitty colds--so are kittens. Home care tips here:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/01/18/curing-kitty-congestion/

Of course, you'll find all the must-knows about aging cat care in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai

Old kitty angst can result in hit or miss litter box problems. Here are some tips:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/01/25/stop-cat-spraying/

Of course, you'll find all the must-knows about care for your golden oldie in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

How do you hiss off your cat? Fun post here--you'll be surprised!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/02/how-you-hiss-off-your-cat/

Of course, you can keep your kitty healthy and NOT hissed off with the information in this book.


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Here are tips on kitty dental care--very important in the aging cat!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/02/22/9-dental-issues-you-share-with-your-cats-and-dogs/

All the must-knows are in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Actually it debuted last Monday...but you can get all your cat behavior (and other) questions answered every Monday night! See details here:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/03/11/cat-crazy-radio-show-debuts-tonight/

And of course, the book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING CAT offers all the must-knows for your golden oldie.


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

It's Easter this week--and chocolate candy poses risks. Please be careful:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/03/27/easter-candy-caution-for-pets/

All the must-knows about aging cat care (including $-saving home care) can be found in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Does your "old fogey" cat still hunt?

http://amyshojai.com/2013/04/05/how-cats-hunt/

I had to resort to a mouse trap this week when my 16-year-old kitty ignored the rodent invasion. But Seren-kitty is still spry and healthy--thanks in large part to what I learned while writing COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING CAT. Hope it helps keep YOUR golden oldies feeling fine!


----------



## Amyshojai

Old cats tend to pudge up. How do you managed your tubby tabby? Tips here!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/04/17/pudgy-pooches-tubby-tabbies/

All of the must knows about caring for your senior cat are in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai

Do your old kitties enjoy chewing on grass? Here's why...with my cat's video review of a new cat grass growing kit!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/04/24/pet-grass-treats/

All the must-knows about old cat care can be found in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

May is Pet Cancer Awareness Month--you can do MORE than you think!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/05/08/may-is-pet-cancer-awareness-month/

All the must-knows about aging cat issues (including cancer) are detailed in COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING CAT.


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

June is Adopt A Cat Month...and a senior kitty is a great option! 

Of course, you can learn all the must-knows about golden oldie felines in the book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING CAT.


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Take your pet to work week!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/06/19/take-your-dogpet-to-work/

You'll learn all the "old cat" must-knows in the book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING CAT, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats suffer from fireworks fears, too. Here are some tips to keep them safe over the 4th of July!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/07/03/fixing-fireworks-fears-in-pets/

Learn all the must-knows about caring for aging cats in the book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING CAT.


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

It happens with cats, too--Saint Spot (or Fluffy) syndrome...

http://amyshojai.com/2013/07/17/saint-spot-syndrome-puppy-development/

You can find all the must-knows about caring for your aging cat in the book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING CAT.


----------



## Amyshojai

Do you use alternative pet care for your aging cats?

http://amyshojai.com/2013/07/24/what-is-alternative-pet-care/

All the must-knows for your golden oldie can be found in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Do your cats love music? It can be therapeutic!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/08/02/cats-dogs-music-oh-my/

Learn all the must-knows about aging cat care in the book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING CAT!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Do your old cats miss the kids when they return to school? Tips here to deal with the problem:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/08/21/back-to-school-for-pets-8-21/

Of course, you can find all the must-knows about aging cat care in the book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING CAT.


----------



## Amyshojai

Wonderful info-graphic for aging pets on the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/08/26/monday-mentions-aging-pets-sorkisms-indie-crowd-funding/

Learn all the must knows about aging cats in the book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING CAT, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

My old kitty has the shnorkles--tips what to do:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/09/06/kitty-sneezles-shnorkles-resorptive-lesions/

Of course, you can find all the must knows for aging cat care in the book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING CAT.


----------



## Amyshojai

Do you let your cats outside? How do you keep them safe? Check out the blog on the subject:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/09/13/how-to-keep-outside-cats-safe-pet360-wants-to-know/

All the must-knows about aging cat care can be found in the book COMPLETE CARE FOR YOUR AGING CAT!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Do your cats care about color?

http://amyshojai.com/2013/10/02/do-pets-see-in-color/

Find out all the must knows for your aging cat in the book COMPLETE CARE FOR AGING CATS.


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

I'm interviewed about the books! Kewl beans!

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/home-critter-comforts-older-pets-25698427









Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

I'm interviewed about the books! Kewl beans!

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/home-critter-comforts-older-pets-25698427









Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

I have a new cover!









Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Here's some cheap DIY help for your aging kitty! http://amyshojai.com/senior-pets-cheap-diy-help-old-fogey-dogs-cats/









Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------



## Amyshojai

Cats live longer, healthier lives because people care so much about them--but as a result, "old cat" issues become more common. This book provides all the must-knows of caring for your mature feline. The original print version won the Merial Human-Animal Bond Award, and the Hartz Senior Cat Award--judged by veterinary specialists. The new edition explains the aging process, how to help a blind or deaf cat, and understand while making accommodations for your cat's changing physical needs.

Cost-saving step-by-step home care advice (pilling, fluid therapy, massage and more), insurance options, and help explaining to children the end-of-life issues are offered. The A-to-Z list of most common "old cat" issues include arthritis, cancer, deafness, heart and kidney failure, thyroid and obesity, kitty senility and more with details about diagnosis, drug/nutritional/natural treatment options, and specialists to help owners are provided.

I suspect you'll especially enjoy the "Golden Moments" profiles of senior cats (with pictures) that have benefited from the described care options. I'm also jazzed about the incredible value-added in the form of links to online sources of cat care products, information, and the experts who were interviewed for the book. Me-wow! My cat edited this book and gives it five paws up!


----------

